
3 URL Shortener Sites That Do More Than Save Space - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/104736/3-url-shortener-sites-that-do-more-than-save-space
======
lzimm
i made this a while ago: <http://360.io>, its more of an annoying conversation
thing on top of links and shit than just a shortener

------
Brajeshwar
<http://nsfw.in/> tries to make NSFW links a tad safer.

------
jgrahamc
Also <http://twi.bz/>

